# Sticky  Cool Wheel Fitting Website



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Great Google-dy Moogly, that's a lotta info!

Stumbled over this while searching for an answer...

http://www.rsracing.com/tech-wheel.html

Very handy indeed.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

LOTS of useful info but....


*MY BRAIN IS MELTING!!!!!! TOO MUCH INFO!!!!!:willy:* 


Great website though!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Bookmarked. Thank you.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

this should be a sticky


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Great Google-dy Moogly, that's a lotta info!
> 
> Stumbled over this while searching for an answer...
> 
> ...


Very good site. It would be cool if someone wrote a program, like the tire size calculator on the miata site that comprehended rim size/offset/wheel well size since we have issues with putting bigger tires on our GTOs.


----------



## Sinister (Jun 12, 2006)

Indeed, good info. Thanks for the link.


----------



## GTO For Life (Aug 26, 2005)

Ow my head..

A lot of useful information there, though! :cheers


----------



## sgarsh2 (Apr 2, 2009)

Very informative. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## crosby (Nov 22, 2008)

I found a wheel/tire fit calculator. I am looking for the best width (I am steering towards a 9.5") and offset to accomodate my new 275/35/18 tires for the rear. 
Here is the website:
http://www.wheelsmaster.com

2004 GTO 6 speed.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

crosby said:


> I found a wheel/tire fit calculator. I am looking for the best width (I am steering towards a 9.5") and offset to accomodate my new 275/35/18 tires for the rear.
> Here is the website:
> Custom wheel and tire packages for your ride
> 
> 2004 GTO 6 speed.


just did new AZA Z08s. 18x 8.5 front and 18 x 9.5 rear with 285-35-18 rear tires


2005 YJ A/4 18 in wheels. 1 of 35


----------



## crosby (Nov 22, 2008)

Did you do any mods (grinding etc) to fit the 18" 9.5" wheels?


----------



## Willis_454 (May 22, 2010)

Got any good pics of diffrent wheels on a W-40?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

crosby said:


> I found a wheel/tire fit calculator. I am looking for the best width (I am steering towards a 9.5") and offset to accomodate my new 275/35/18 tires for the rear.
> Here is the website:
> Custom rims, wheel tire packages for your ride - RIMSnTIRES.com
> 
> 2004 GTO 6 speed.


for 9.5" you'd need roughly a 48-50mm offset


----------



## Ryrob001 (Apr 10, 2012)

Groucho said:


> Great Google-dy Moogly, that's a lotta info!
> 
> Stumbled over this while searching for an answer...
> 
> ...


Very useful site


----------



## 68SOFGOAT (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks for the info.... looking at some tires/rims and this will definitely help.

SOFGOAT


----------

